# Vape Stands



## Rob Fisher

I have been searching the internet looking at Vape Stands and wondering when they will become common place and you will be able to buy them at Vape Shops and Flea Markets...

My mate quickly built me two beta versions...

Now I need to fine tune the holes etc to my satisfaction and then find some exotic wood that isn't too hard for him to work with.



This one I think is more practical...



Once I work out exactly what I need he will make me one and I want it covered in that epoxy coating that you find on high end bars....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BhavZ

With the first pic you can put the center stand on a lazy susan then you can rotate the top to get to the mod you want

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here are some vape stands I have found that I really like...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And some more..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

This is my Vape Stand at work hehehe 

??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raslin

Brilliant stand, I have one too, and the twisp. Now I just need some pens


----------



## Rob Fisher

My current Vape Stand is a TV Remote stand!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> My current Vape Stand is a TV Remote stand!
> 
> View attachment 8873


 
I am hunting for a stand like that. Seems I also like wood..................

Rob what atomiser is that on top of the 20w? Funny looking tank it has


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> I am hunting for a stand like that. Seems I also like wood..................
> 
> Rob what atomiser is that on top of the 20w? Funny looking tank it has


 
It's a new Nautilus tank... I didn't like the solid steel one because I need to see juice levels and I don't like the glass because I break that... this is a winner!


----------



## kimbo

@devdev i dont wanna talk to soon but i might be getting some custom wood stands

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

kimbo said:


> @devdev i dont wanna talk to soon but i might be getting some custom wood stands


 
Very interesting! They sound like they could be perfect for vaping if they have compartments


----------



## Nightfearz

I'm in the process of having one laser cut at a friends place from perspex. I can do clear and black perspex... i want to design it to be modular, so you can add to your needs, either in terms of type of mod, or amount of mods. will post some pics in a about a week or so.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie

Lol mine are not at nice and snazzy as those!!

but I do have a moderately neat vape table with a few stands on it from slowtech which are not so great!!


----------



## Silver

paulph201 said:


> Lol mine are not at nice and snazzy as those!!
> 
> but I do have a moderately neat vape table with a few stands on it from slowtech which are not so great!!



May not be snazzy @paulph201 
But its all in one place and very neat. 
Way more than I can say for myself at the moment. 
My gear is fairly neat but in so many different places

I need to consolidate


----------



## BumbleBee

Nightfearz said:


> I'm in the process of having one laser cut at a friends place from perspex. I can do clear and black perspex... i want to design it to be modular, so you can add to your needs, either in terms of type of mod, or amount of mods. will post some pics in a about a week or so.


I'm really eager to see what you come up with  

Keep us posted

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat

those fasttech stands are actually cosmetics holders, and they seem overpriced.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cat said:


> those fasttech stands are actually cosmetics holders, and they seem overpriced.


 
And they look and feel cheap... bought some and gave them away 2 days later...


----------



## Paulie

Agreed they kuk but there no where else to buy or atleast i dunno


----------



## Zodiac

paulph201 said:


> Agreed they kuk but there no where else to buy or atleast i dunno


I think @Zeki Hilmi has one for sale in the Classies  And if i'm not mistaken, he builds them too


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hey folks and thanks @Zodiac ... I do have one of my old ones on the classified and also build to specification.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

